# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Best type of underlay for floating floor...

## jago

Hi Floorers. 
I am looking at a floating floor 14mm Strandwoven bamboo over a ply substrate 1st floor and after not much success at googling. 
What type of underlay is best suited to this mainly acoustic problem? 
What too expect per $ m2? 
I have looked at Dunlop Timber Cushion, Regupol and Cork getting a price for supply only is harder than losing  your ... so any ideas on prices m2 greatly received?

----------


## Moondog55

jago i think you will have as much luck as Cecile when she asked the same question a while ago. 
Flooring bloke at the big green shed was pushing the white polyester foam. but that stuff is only 3mm thick and fairly fragile.

----------


## bmcosta

Do you know how this product fares in a cold climate? I've read that it's a little finicky, needs to acclimatize etc

----------


## Moondog55

We haven't laid any floating floor yet, still waiting so we are trying to settle on a product

----------


## Gaza

i suggest buy underlay from bamboo suppiler that way an issue can be solved under there warranty not a sideways,
5mm regupol sheet will cost you around $10m2. works well with bamboo IMO,
the only thing i use those plastic underlays for is covering the finsh floor so it does not get damaged.

----------


## jago

And there's the rub Gaza most Bamboo suppliers supply the .30 cent m2 plastic underlay and want to charge $7 per m2 !  
Regupol seems the go does anybody know suppliers mid north coast NSW or even just NSW?

----------


## Moondog55

jago the Regupol looks to be the most well documented product but Firefox crashes every time I try and open the data PDFs. Cecile and I will be interested in hearing which thickness you decide on and how if fares under load as we also do not want to glue down although glueing with "Greenglue" would be the most effective for STC use I believe

----------


## That Floor Guy

Premium floors quiet step has better acoustic properties than regupol and doesn't need to be adhered.

----------


## Moondog55

Details please as the website has none

----------


## jago

TFG I've been looking at regupol as is recommended by surveyor colleague, its BCA  and most body corporates complaint for multi storey buildings but I'll second Moondogs request for more info on Premium floors quiet step? ; they are the CIA of flooring your just  get any info ? Or prices. 
I have looked at Acoustica Angel Step but $$$$$ 70m2 I was quoted $1500+ I need 120m2!

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> i suggest buy underlay from bamboo suppiler that way an issue can be solved under there warranty not a sideways,
> 5mm regupol sheet will cost you around $10m2. works well with bamboo IMO,
> the only thing i use those plastic underlays for is covering the finsh floor so it does not get damaged.

  *+ 1*  :What he said:  :Thewave:

----------


## Gaza

> I have looked at Acoustica Angel Step but $$$$$ 70m2 I was quoted $1500+ I need 120m2!

  thats rubbish, unless its got gold in it tell them they are dreaming. 
the plastic type from premium has an issue like all plastic types where if it has weight on one spot it will go flat, 
what are your requirments, i have all data sheets and test results from regupol, how many m2 do you need as i can get it for you if you want, but i highly recommed dont glue clip lock bamboo.

----------


## nraphael

What do you make of Lamilay products.  Available at Bunnings.

----------


## Moondog55

Will a mere 2mm of anything have any real long term benefits? But this is one job where we would want to get it right first time' as lifting the flooring to do it again would be a PITA

----------


## Pulse

http://www.peninsulaliving.com.au/Co...ey%20noise.pdf 
Quiet-step is what I used, my friend had his floor installed in a strata unit, they used it too, I bought mine from Rex flooring in drummoyne, since it was in stock, I found it very hard to get balanced reports and data, quiet step is cheap, thin and seems to perform well, 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## That Floor Guy

Closest write up I can find is here  Timber Flooring | Euro Style Floors 
Premiums website seems buggered. 
You're basically looking at regupol or quiet step ($ for shoosh), just contact them the old fashioned way and get the specs yourself. 
Quiet step is more effective for a floater, put them side by side and you'll here it yourself. 
we've actually used a combination of cork and quiet step when there's a big concern. 
Regupol is very close second and is the industry standard solution for fixed floorcoverings.

----------

